# Conexion Radial Entre Computadores



## Computin (Dic 15, 2005)

Hola Amigos, Tengo algunas dudas he leido sobre los Radio Paquetes me pueden ayudar con lo siguiente:

1.- Como puedo conectar 2 o mas PC utilizando radio Paquetes
2.- Velocidad de Transmision y seguridad en el envio de Datos
3.- A que distancia Puedo transmitir
4.- Soportan varias transmisiones
Gracias


----------



## MaMu (Dic 15, 2005)

Podrias buscar en el Google acerca del típico Modem Bacon, segun tengo entendido todo radio aficionado empieza por el cuando a transmisión de datos se trata.

Saludos.


----------



## Armin (Dic 20, 2005)

Yo estoy haciendo algo parecido.

Hay un montón de programas en internet relacionados con el tema que funcionan a partir de la tarjeta de sonido. Sólo necesitas un simple interfaz entre la emsiora y la sound blaster, que además se encargar de activar o desactivar el PTT. (www.psk31.com). Lo que se refiere al procesado se hace a partir del muestreo de la tarjeta de sonido.

Los cientos de miles de interfaces que se ven por ahí son más que nada para emisoras de VHF o decámétricas. Yo quiero utilizar emisoras de 27Mhz que son muy cutres pero muy baratas. Aunque curiosamente no necesito usar los transformadores de audio para aislar la radiofrecuencia.


----------

